# Project: Bagged Mk3 Estate on Airlift



## G3Variant (Jan 2, 2010)

*Project: Bagging Mk3 TDI Estate on Airlift*

1. Sorry my english sucks.. From Norway  

After driving on coils I wanted to go lower at daily use, but higher when we are going on a family trip etc(have a kid) 

So I decided to bag my car  


But on mk3 Estate you cant get bolt on kits  

So a little custom job to get everything to fit.. 

My setup: 
AirLift front struts 
AirLift rear struts 
AirLift Autopilot 
2x Airlift manifolds 
2x Viar 400c 
2x water trap 
1/4" Lines 
5 Gallon alu tank 

BIG thanks to Sunny at www.newmaticsinc.com ! great service and prices! 
And Jesse from Airlift with all my noob question! 

Nobody in my city have bagged their car, so nobody I can ask.. Not to many In Norway that have air ride..(Not legal) 

Recicved everything this weekend so have started to do the custom job now.. 

Struts: 

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










Some pictures of the car last year (Not low enough) 

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











No space for bags here: 

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










after some welding: (Not grinded at the picture so looks crap) But have now space for the bags.. 

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










Cusom bolts so I can use MK3 stuts on a Estate 

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










This is it for now.. Hope I get time to bag my car this week.. 

And my new wheels: Audi a8 winter.. 7x16 

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## #Michgo (Jul 15, 2009)

Definitely going to watch this. Great start


----------



## dmoney (Apr 10, 2003)

great start for sure!


----------



## G60 CAB (Oct 26, 2003)

Excellent project, will be watching this. Good luck!


----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

This is going to be original


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

this is gonna look good dude.


----------



## Jetta11J (Feb 20, 2005)

wow will be watching this project for sure!!! make sure you get that frame notched.. you will need it.. keep up the good work!


----------



## vdubfiend (Oct 16, 2001)

looks great! 

sorry i never did get you the pix of my rear setup/install but it looks like you figured it out


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

nice man. cant wait to see it finished. 

2 questions: 

1: why did you have to cut and weld the rear strut tower? 

2: what are the custom bolts for?


----------



## G3Variant (Jan 2, 2010)

thanx everybody! Today I planning to build the setup for the trunk.. 

Rabriolet: 
1. If you see at the picture you can see that the inside of the tower are flat. that means no space for the bags... Thats why I made a box for the bags  

2: On estate the subframe use M16 bolts to mount the rear struts. On other MK3/vento ou have m10.. But these struts have space for M14.. So theese bolts are M16 on one side and M14 on the other


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

Nice.


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

Looking forward to seeing this. There is someone in California that has one of these and it's bagged and just completely on it's nuts. Looks insane. Can't wait to see this one complete.


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

watching this!


----------



## G3Variant (Jan 2, 2010)

Thanx  Hope it would be something to watch  

didnt got the chance to build the trunk setup today.. But will build it tomorrow! Will try to build it clean, but have never done things like this before.. so be nice


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

G3Variant said:


> Thanx  Hope it would be something to watch
> 
> didnt got the chance to build the trunk setup today.. But will build it tomorrow! Will try to build it clean, but have never done things like this before.. so be nice


 Just take your time and plan it out. No reason you can't build something clean on the first try. If you need ideas, just ask, people are usually willing to help out around here.


----------



## berg cup (Feb 20, 2006)

wheeels are WIN!!!!!!


----------



## G3Variant (Jan 2, 2010)

thanks  hope the wheels will look good on the car.. 

Have some question: 

1: Pressure sensor: I have a pressure sensor for the tank from the autopilot and from the dual viar 400c. Do I use both or just the pressure sensor from the autopilot? 

2: Viar relay: Since I have dual viar 400c I need 2 relays. The relay that was inlcuded in the autopilot is the same as the viar? So I just can add one from the dual viar?


----------



## crazymoforz (Jan 19, 2006)

you use the sensor in the autopilot, and yes, you will need two relays. make sure that you have at least 4 gauge wire with a 80 amp fuse to feed the power.


----------



## G3Variant (Jan 2, 2010)

have bought 50mm2 wire.. dont know what that is in gauge? 

But the viar relay is the same as the relay in the autopilot? I just add one from the viar to the autopilot relay?


----------



## crazymoforz (Jan 19, 2006)

signal wire from the autopilot attaches to the relays.


----------



## G3Variant (Jan 2, 2010)

thats ok, but are the viar relay the same as the autopilot relay? More cleaner with 2 relay that looks the same  (have 2 viar relays and 1 autopilot relay) 

Almost finished with the trunk setup now. But Im short on 3 fittings and some bolts for the manifolds.. And every shops in Norway are closed today, so have to wait one more day


----------



## G3Variant (Jan 2, 2010)

Almost finished with the trunk setup 

I have build it so all the wires are hidden  a LOT of work but im happy with the result 

Behind the tank:









Didnt find black bracket or bolts so I painted them:









Random:


----------



## Jetta11J (Feb 20, 2005)

looking good keep up the good work!!


----------



## G3Variant (Jan 2, 2010)

tomorrow I will hopefully bag my car! 

I had to change the plate behind the tank(where the relas was mounted) because if wouldt fit perfectly.. And I missing a water trap, but will recive it next week..

a picture of the setup in the trunk(not finished)


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

niiiiiiiiice. get it done haha. I wish I could trust myself to run without a spare tire but it just aint happening


----------



## G3Variant (Jan 2, 2010)

yesterday i bagged my car! 

But its not low enough at the rear.. So need to make some drop plates.. will drop it 2" more at the rear!

Everything is working, but have a small leak on the drainplug.. So need to buy one with good quality(bought a cheap one here in Norway(10$))
I see that the ECU have a red flashing light.. Is that supposed to be there?

And what is the lowest PSI to run?

Some pictures: (going to take some more pictures tomorrow)


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

Glad to see you finally got it on the air... :thumb: Looks killer!

Congrats! :cheers:

-Matt


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

Fun stuff! Awesome. Enjoy the adjustability of driving inches from the road or over a 9" tall speed bump haha


----------



## G3Variant (Jan 2, 2010)

thanks! Air is FUN! And so good to drive! Just need to notch at the rear also.. And get some drop plates  need to get lower at the rear! 

Will try to get some more/greater pictures..


----------



## G3Variant (Jan 2, 2010)

Air is great!

today I went to the landfill so had a trailar on(still on at the picture). just push the bottom and its not saggy at the rear 

A picture:









and Im working on the trunk..


----------



## G3Variant (Jan 2, 2010)

Have made some drop plates at the rear now.. 

so now it siting on the tyres at the rear.. 

Some crappy phone pictures of a dirty car..


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 21, 2009)

*LOVE IT!!!!!* :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> *LOVE IT!!!!!* :thumbup::thumbup:


 Welcome Brian. Is this your new asignment? Glad to see they let you out :laugh:


----------



## G3Variant (Jan 2, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> *LOVE IT!!!!!* :thumbup::thumbup:


 thanks  

Will get some better pictures soon


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

Looks gooooood! Good choice of wheels too :thumbup:


----------



## PettR (Nov 2, 2008)

Sorry to hear that you're selling it


----------



## G3Variant (Jan 2, 2010)

I know  But my wife also need a car.. So have to sell it so she can get a car... 

some more pictures of it:


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

i'd reconsider this decision. :thumbup:


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

**** that variant is BAD


----------



## G3Variant (Jan 2, 2010)

thanks! It so nice to drive! ride hight is about 20mm higher then the pictures..


----------

